

Airbnb + Hipmunk? - Dramatize

If a partnership ever made sense - it would be between these two companies.<p>Just used both to book our Europe/SF trip. So simple and painless.
======
rudiger
Someone should try living only off Y Combinator companies, like that guy who's
living only off Groupons.

~~~
Dramatize
I need to rent a car in SF. Any YC options?

~~~
aDemoUzer
getaround

